# Roadfly loses another guru!



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I just stumbled across this thread on another forum. It seems that simeon (the guy with the supercharged, 6-speed E38 740iL) is now banned from there and has taken up residence on another forum. The funny part is that RevHigh is over there posting and he's now offering condolences and talking about how Roadfly is playing games. As if he had nothing to do with it!! Amazing! Talk about two faced.

:thumbdwn:

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=154016


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Maybe Rev's time in "the big house" softened him up in more ways than one.


Bill


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Yikes! I do remember him from mainly E46 M3 Board. He was making some of the most annoying comments a while back.  :rofl:


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Hey *******! Is that sig photo a shot of you at PIR? I haven't been on that track since I had my 2002 *many* years ago.


Bill


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

BillP said:


> Hey *******! Is that sig photo a shot of you at PIR? I haven't been on that track since I had my 2002 *many* years ago.
> 
> Bill


Hey Bill! 

Yep, that's entrance into the Chicane. Love the track. :thumbup:

Also enjoyed Thunderhill. Will try to hit either it or Laguna Seca on the way to the Bimmerfest.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I just stumbled across this thread on another forum. It seems that simeon (the guy with the supercharged, 6-speed E38 740iL) is now banned from there and has taken up residence on another forum. The funny part is that RevHigh is over there posting and he's now offering condolences and talking about how Roadfly is playing games. As if he had nothing to do with it!! Amazing! Talk about two faced.
> 
> :thumbdwn:
> 
> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=154016


You sound surprised. Gee, I remember warning you about him 3+ years ago. This is old, let him sell his crap ass Ma Shaw parts.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> You sound surprised. Gee, I remember warning you about him 3+ years ago. This is old, let him sell his crap ass Ma Shaw parts.


I remember that and, at the time, I hadn't even started up Zeckhausen Racing and was doing all those free weekend clinics. I had even arranged for RevHigh to come up as a guest to one of my clinics at Rogue and sell/install his CAI kits to folks who ordered in advance. At the time, it was inconceivable to me that he could really be saying/doing anything behind my back that would be negative. I remember thinking that, perhaps, you were just being a little paranoid. Boy was I wrong! Live and learn.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I remember that and, at the time, I hadn't even started up Zeckhausen Racing and was doing all those free weekend clinics. I had even arranged for RevHigh to come up as a guest to one of my clinics at Rogue and sell/install his CAI kits to folks who ordered in advance. At the time, it was inconceivable to me that he could really be saying/doing anything behind my back that would be negative. I remember thinking that, perhaps, you were just being a little paranoid. Boy was I wrong! Live and learn.


He played a ton of people not just you. A unnamed friend sent me a list of the parts he uses for his CAI, and lets just say the total bill is about 35 bucks and all parts come from Asia.
Hopefully, you aren't being affected by his BS.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> He played a ton of people not just you. A unnamed friend sent me a list of the parts he uses for his CAI, and lets just say the total bill is about 35 bucks and all parts come from Asia.
> Hopefully, you aren't being affected by his BS.


I'm just watching him continue his games on Roadfly as he throws out negative comments about the upcoming BFP carbon fiber strut brace, for example, then refuses to enter into a technical discussion with DanB about them. Instead he throws up his trademark "n/t" or "STFU" graphics and hopes that the discussion will fade away.

By the way, I'm getting ready to toss my Dinan strut brace and grab one of these babies as soon as it comes out for the E39 platform!


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> I'm just watching him continue his games on Roadfly as he throws out negative comments about the upcoming BFP carbon fiber strut brace, for example, then refuses to enter into a technical discussion with DanB about them. Instead he throws up his trademark "n/t" or "STFU" graphics and hopes that the discussion will fade away.
> 
> By the way, I'm getting ready to toss my Dinan strut brace and grab one of these babies as soon as it comes out for the E39 platform!


Its fairly obvious to me why he acts the way he does, the guy is on the take. He only pushes lines who pay him-period. Why do you think he is all over MA Shaw when most shops wont install them? He pushes pure trash, absolute garbage and the uneducated buy it up because they beleive his BS. I love what DanB does to him on a daily basis. At the end of the day Rev responds the way he does because he knows people are on to him. Roadfly should be blamed for all of this, as they encouraged his behavior and allowed an employee to blatantly rip off their customers. I hope someone blows a motor from his .99 cent mods.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

His attitude sucks, but people seem to like his software upgrades...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Speaking of all this and mods, anyone watching that off-take of _American Chopper_ called _American Hot Rod_? _Rides_ is also a very, very cool show. Discovery Channel is pushing all my button! 

Chris


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> His attitude sucks, but people seem to like his software upgrades...


I think you are confused. Rev sells cheap CAI, he has nothing to do with software. He pushes people to use Autoauthority because he gets a kick back. AutoA is weak IMO, they get their tush whooped in every tuner shoot out.


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> Its fairly obvious to me why he acts the way he does, the guy is on the take. He only pushes lines who pay him-period. Why do you think he is all over MA Shaw when most shops wont install them? He pushes pure trash, absolute garbage and the uneducated buy it up because they beleive his BS. I love what DanB does to him on a daily basis. At the end of the day Rev responds the way he does because he knows people are on to him. Roadfly should be blamed for all of this, as they encouraged his behavior and allowed an employee to blatantly rip off their customers. I hope someone blows a motor from his .99 cent mods.


And the beat goes on...DaveZ and DanB have (and have earned) a level of credibility that the Rev____(fill in the blank) will never attain, and can never hope to attain. I am sorry (and befuddled) that Roadfly continues to host his lame ass! But as I have said in the past...he must own "a piece of the rock...umm Road". Anyone know differently?


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

American Hot Rod is cool... not sure if I like Boyd though, he is no Paul Sr. Rides was pretty cool, I liked the vette they had on. Speaking of which, is there any good primer material on the web about how our EFI system works and how to map your own ECU?
JB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> American Hot Rod is cool... not sure if I like Boyd though, he is no Paul Sr. Rides was pretty cool, I liked the vette they had on. Speaking of which, is there any good primer material on the web about how our EFI system works and how to map your own ECU?
> JB


1200 HP 'vette? Did I hear that correctly? Talk about being strapped to an F-16! Put wings on the corvette and you might take off!

Chris


----------



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

Maybe I am in the minority but I have had no problems dealing with Revhigh, but my dealings were with him alone and did not involve Roadfly and were over a year ago.

I got the GIAC ECU upgrade through Revhigh and I really like it. He never pushed me to either vender and through him I got a discount and had it done for about $400 which is almost the same as my daughter's boyfriend paid for the GIAC upgrade at AWE in PA. for a Volkswagen Jetta VR6.

Perhaps things have changed since then.

Steve D


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> American Hot Rod is cool... not sure if I like Boyd though, he is no Paul Sr. Rides was pretty cool, I liked the vette they had on. Speaking of which, is there any good primer material on the web about how our EFI system works and how to map your own ECU?
> JB


HOw does someone not like Boyd Codington?
NOt only was he the originator of hot rods, but he trained Jesse and some of the other guys making a fortune off of it today. Boyd is the only one who deserves the TV show. He has a new line of all fiberglass bodies and I am happy to report guys like Jesse gave him the cash to get him up and running again.
If you mod a car and dislike Boyd then you should listen to Milli Vanili.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Steve D said:


> Maybe I am in the minority but I have had no problems dealing with Revhigh, but my dealings were with him alone and did not involve Roadfly and were over a year ago.
> 
> I got the GIAC ECU upgrade through Revhigh and I really like it. He never pushed me to either vender and through him I got a discount and had it done for about $400 which is almost the same as my daughter's boyfriend paid for the GIAC upgrade at AWE in PA. for a Volkswagen Jetta VR6.
> 
> ...


Yes you are the minority, the guy made money off of you. You could have gone to AutoA directly and gotten the same thing with out his involovment.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

JZ... why are you a h8r??? Shouldn't you be on a P-Car board anyway? 
Boyd seems to be "forcing" his persona for TV. His cars rock, his shop is awesome, but his on camera persona seems a little fake. I just said I was not sure about him... thanks for playing though.
JB


----------

